# Wanted Industry Nine Big Rig 845 Wheelset



## Michaelnelson (Dec 14, 2017)

Looking for Industry Nine Big Rig 845 wheel set Size 197MM rear 150mm front (bluto fork) 32 hole XD driver. Reason being Is I want to build a wheelset for my Fatskey. Industry Nine no longer builds Fat hubs or this wheelset. Shipping would be to Maryland 20876 zip code or I would drive within reason. Can also be the carbon wheelset they made I think they all used the same hubs just needs to be in the size listed 197mm rear 150mm front XD driver 32Hole.
Thanks


----------



## danielbilly371 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi buddy

Sent from my TECNO KB8 using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Post #2 and 3 do not look fishy at all.😉


----------



## Michaelnelson (Dec 14, 2017)

Been asking over at Industry 9 for them to start producing hubs again. So far no such luck.


----------

